# Pen carrying box assembly question.



## sumterdad (Mar 9, 2012)

All right.  I got mad at the brand new carrying case my wife bought me for Christmas because the bands put indentions on my pens causing me to disassemble them and refinish them.  So I wanted to make my own pen carrying box.  I am using mahogany but my question is this.  I am wanting to put the sides of the box on with out the use of nails.  If I use wood glue what would the durability be long lasting or Is there another way to attach them with some sort of way to attach them.

Thanks for any help


----------



## navycop (Mar 9, 2012)

You can use biscuits or dowels. Pocket screws would work if you covered the inside with some type of felt.


----------



## redwd707 (Mar 9, 2012)

What kind of box put marks on your pens?! I'd be glad to know so I could steer clear of it.


----------



## manik (Mar 9, 2012)

Several ways to attach the sides come to mind, in addition to whats been mentioned. You can use wood splines in a contrasting wood. 

A well set glue joint is stronger then the wood it is gluing up.

If ya want to use nails, but do not want em showing, you can use small finishing nails or brads and counter sink em a bit. 

Then put a drop of wood glue in the hole and here's the trick - using a random orbital sander and 150 grit sandpaper, lightly sand over the hole until it fills with dust and the rest of the glue is sanded off. 

When you stain it, the hole will vanish.
But it has to be a random orbital sander, the vibrating kind do not work. DAMHIK


----------



## snyiper (Mar 9, 2012)

Just to add you can do box joints with glue as well. I think it was mentioned that a seperate piece of contrasting wood inset on the corners make a fine looking strong box.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 9, 2012)

sumterdad said:


> A.  I am wanting to put the sides of the box on with out the use of nails.  If I use wood glue what would the durability be long lasting or Is there another way to attach them with some sort of way to attach them.



Nails are used to hold the joint closed while the glue cures.  The strength of the joint comes from the glue, not the nails.  So if you can find a way to clamp the joints while the glue cures, you don't need nails.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 9, 2012)

If you "mitre" cut your corners, simply use masking tape as you glue up the sides. Serves as good as clamps as the glue dries. Makes for a nice strong box and looks good.

Enjoy building your project.


----------



## BSea (Mar 9, 2012)

redwd707 said:


> What kind of box put marks on your pens?! I'd be glad to know so I could steer clear of it.


The elastic bands that hold the pens can cause indentions on some pens if they are left in the case for long.  It's usually on larger pens.  And home cast PR seems to be the worst for me.

And back to the main question: Depending on the thickness of the sides, you might not be able to use biscuits or dowels.  Personally, I like the wooden spline method.  Done right, it's very strong, and looks great too.


----------



## sumterdad (Mar 9, 2012)

I have some red oak and some black walnut I might see what I can come up with for the sides


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's a poor photo of a single-tray case. 







http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/3231/1_curlyMapleCase2.jpg

The case is mitered and the horizontal contrasting bands are known as slip-feathers and are splines running through the joint.
Mitered joints may hold ok by themselves but the spline provides more and a better glue surface.
Glued miters are end grain only and don't always hold well.
The spline provides a larger and face-to-face grain surface increasing the joint's strength.

IF you choose to do a glue-only mitered joint, it's often a good idea to apply a smooth layer of glue to each surface,
let it tack for 5-10 minutes and after it skins over, apply
another coat of glue -- then bring the joint together, clamp it, and let it set for about 24 hours.
Pony brand strap clamps work really well for such applications.
In a pinch, blue painter's tape may work well.


----------



## joefrog (Mar 30, 2012)

Pretty box!  I just turned a cigar pen like that last night from fiddleback maple left over from my daughter's cradle I made.  I've been hoarding those scraps for years just hoping for a hobby like this!

Another option is a special router bit -- this is what I use:
Drawer Lock Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------

